# Quote für Thunfisch-Angler - Wie umsetzen?



## Sailfisch (1. März 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Big Game Sports. 
Es tut sich was in Sachen Artenschutz! Die EU-Kommission erkennt offenbar an, dass der Blauflossenthun stärker geschützt werden muss. Dabei sollen auch die Angler einbezogen werden. 
Jürgen Oeder hat eine entsprechende Meldung auf der Homepage des Big Game Fishing Clubs (www.bgfc.de) eingestellt und mich gebeten die Nachricht hier einzustellen, was ich natürlich gerne mache.



> Angler bekommen eigene Thunfisch-Quoten
> Hobby-Angler im Mittelmehr bekommen eigene Thun-Quote
> EU entlässt 160 Thune aus Mastgehegen in die Freiheit
> 
> ...





> Charterboot-Kapitän Georg Blaenich, der in Kroatien die Interessen der Hobby-Angler vertritt, hat mit dem Fischereiministerium eine Quote ausgehandelt, wonach Hobbyangler voraussichtlich vier Tonnen Blauflossenthun im Jahr fangen dürfen. (siehe auch "Aktuell")
> 
> Georg bittet nun alle Angler um eine rege Diskussion, wie mit dieser Quote umgegangen werden soll, damit ein beständiges Fischen das Jahr über möglich ist: Pro Angler und Jahr ein Fisch, ein kleiner Fisch oder ein Trophäenfisch? Soll für eine Entnahme mit einer gesonderten Lizenz gezahlt werden und wie soll kontrolliert werden, dass sich Gäste, die mit eigenen Booten anreisen, auch an die Bestimmungen halten und nicht Thunfisch-Filet in Kühltaschen von Bord tragen? Müssen Fische mit lizenzierten Kabelbindern, wie beim Lachsfischen in Irland, markiert werden? Wie ist die Praxis in den USA? Georg hofft auf Vorschläge aus Reihen der Angler, die er dem Ministerium beim nächsten Gespräch unterbreiten kann.



Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier einige konstruktive Vorschläge kämen!


----------



## Tortugaf (2. März 2009)

*AW: Quote für Thunfisch-Angler - Wie umsetzen?*

Ich denke das eine Quote, schwer kontrollierbar ist, schon gar nicht bei Anglern u. halte das ganze Unternehmen für halbherzig. |bla:
Hübsch gemeint aber nicht effektiv genug, mir wäre ein vollständige Schutz bis die Bestände sich erholt haben lieber.
Das ist aber Wunschmusik u. nicht umsetzbar in der heutigen Welt, zu viele sind an der Vermarktung interessiert.:g
Deshalb müsste jeder Fisch der gehandelt wird mit einer Indentität behaftet werden, also, wo ,wie ,wann ,wer , usw. den Fisch gefangen hat.
Ich glaube wenn das die Fischer u. Angler machen müssen, ist der illegale Fang u. vor allem die Vermarktung von den Blauflossentunen schwieriger u.leichter zuermitteln. :m
Zweitens muss auch weiter an das Bewusstsein zur Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt u. die Liebe zur Natur gearbeitet werden, so das illegaler Fang u.die Vermarktung von gefährdeten Arten, ein Verbrechen an der Zukunft der Menschheit u.unserer Welt ist.
Wenn das in den Köpfen der Menschen ist, ist mehr gewonnen als die Durchsetzung einer Ouote. :vik:

G. Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Quote für Thunfisch-Angler - Wie umsetzen?*

also zum thema wie ist die regelung in den usa? also für Bluefin/Yellowfin/Bigeye tuna und Swordfish wird eine sogenannte HMS Permit benötigt. Diese gilt für das Boot und nicht den Angler. man kann sich die Lizenz unbürokratisch im internet ausdrücken nachdem man die kreditkarteninfos angegeben hat. sie gilt für ein jahr ab kaufdatum. bluefins dürfen generell nicht in ihren laichgründen, das bedautet der desoto canyon im golf von mexiko, beangelt werden. sollte es passieren, das ein fisch zufällig gefangen wird, kann er entnommen werden muss aber innerhalb von 24 stunden telefonisch gemeldet werden. mißbrauch ist somit ausgeschlossen, denn wer regelmäßig fische fängt macht sich somit automatisch verdächtig. sonst liegt die regelung bei einem "kleinen" bft über 27"  und einem unter 73" pro boot/trip. bei yellowfins liegt das limit bei 2 pro angler pro trip. Da alle fänge gemeldet werden müssen und dies streng kontrolliert wird, kann so ziemlich genau festgelegt werden wie lange noch gefischt werden darf. sobald die quoten erreicht sind, wird eine neue regelung festgelegt bis zum nächsten jahr.


----------



## Marlin1 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Quote für Thunfisch-Angler - Wie umsetzen?*

Grüß dich Kai,

da packst du ein heisses Eisen an. Ganz ähnliche Fangbeschränkungen hat die ICCAT ja auch für Broadbill in den 
selben Meeresgebieten verhängt.

Ich hatte dir ja die komplette Liste der ICCAT Bestimmungen mal im Dezember als PDF zukommen lassen. Das ist aber wirklich fast unüberschaubar viel Material und schwere Kost.

Das Problem daran ist das der Bluefin ein exorbitant teurer Fisch ist und deshalb die kommerzielle Piratenfischerei auf diese Art auch keine Grenzen kennt.

Die Aufzucht in den Netzgehegen hat das Problem auch nur vordergründig entschärft, da zum einen die zum Besatz nötigen Fische illegale Wildfänge sind, die in unzulässiger Größe mit Ringwaden gefangen werden und dann in den zugezogenen 
Ringwaden zu den Käfigen geschafft und eingesetzt werden. Auch dies Fischmengen tauchen in keiner Fangstatistik auf.
Der übliche Besatzfisch wiegt je nach Jahreszeit 4 - 10 Kg.
Die im Mittelmeer legal festgellegte Mindesgröße des Bluefin ist mittlerweile 1,15 Meter oder 30 Kg. 

Zum zweiten werden für die gemästeten Fische nur noch verhältnissmäßig schlechte Preise bezahlt. Der Japanische Fischmarkt bezahlt für Wildfänge schlichtweg das doppelte.

Dazu muß man wissen, das letztes Jahr im November für eine Blufinthunfisch von 303 kg. aus Kanada in Tokyo auf dem Fischmarkt umgerechnet 75.000,- € bezahlt wurden.
Dieser Preis rechtfertigt für die Berufsfischer jedes Risiko (illegale Fänge) und jeden Aufwand. (Umladen auf See, Umdeklarieren der Fische auf andere Herkunftsländer).

Das die ICCAT nun auf massiven Druck von Greenpace reagiert und halbherzige Verbote und Beschränkungen ausspricht ist besser als gar nichts. Aber alle UNABHÄNIGEN Fischereibiologen sind im Gegensatz zu den ICCAT Wissenschaftlern der belegten Ansicht, das die erlaubten Fangquoten immer noch viel zu hoch sind.

Ich bin trotzdem nach wie vor der Ansicht, das mit der Angel kein Fischbestand in einem Ozean zu beeinflussen ist.
Alle Probleme die die Bestände der großen Predatoren in den Weltmeeren haben, kommen weder vom Catch + Release oder 
Catch + Kill der Angler, obwohl dazu wahre Kreuzzüge geführt werden.

Ich würde mir da von den Anglern wirklich wünschen, ihre Energie und ihren Einfluss anderweitig einzusetzten.
Da auch noch Grabenkämpfe untereinander anzuzetteln ist völlig kontraproduktiv.

Wenn jetzt in der Adria 4 Tonnen Bluefinthunfische für Angler freigegeben werden, muß man wissen, das die Kroatischen Berufsfischer letztes Jahr OFFIZIELL 844 Tonnne gefangen haben. Jetzzt stellt sich die Frage was bringt Kroatien ein kommerziell gefangener Thunfisch an Gegenwert und was ein von Sportfischern gefangener ?? 

Hat der Georg Blänich diese Rechnung schon einmal aufgemacht ??

Aber wollen wir einmal hoffen das ich zu schwarz sehe und alles wird gut.


Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch (2. März 2009)

*AW: Quote für Thunfisch-Angler - Wie umsetzen?*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Grüß dich Kai,
> 
> da packst du ein heisses Eisen an. Ganz ähnliche Fangbeschränkungen hat die ICCAT ja auch für Broadbill in den
> selben Meeresgebieten verhängt.
> ...



Hallo Reinhold!

Ich teilen Deine skeptische Ansicht teilweise. Wie auch Du, bin ich der Auffassung, dass wir Angler keine Fischbestände zerstören können (jedenfalls im Meer). 
Allerdings finde ich es positiv, dass wir bei den neuen Regelungen mit einbezogen werden. Denn wie mir scheint, sind jetzt einige doch bereit das Thema anzufassen. 

Hoffen wir, dass es zu einer für alle Beteiligten tragbaren Lösung kommt, insbesondere für die Bluefins und deren Zukunft.


----------

